# The Bride



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Here are the happy couple


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome build up 

Love what you did with the sofa. Can you share your technique?


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

I pretty much followed the painting instructions from the kit using Vallejo acrylics both airbrushed and by hand. The sofa was a mix of red and mahogany for the leather and yellow ochre/mahogany for the wood which was then oversprayed with mahogany/burnt umber for the dark areas. Toonarmy over on resin illuminati explained the process for the nameplate painting and the colour for the bride was inspired by a mike hill sculpture of Elsa Lanchester.

Clactonite


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos on an all around cool paint job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent paint work. I really like the shading and tones.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Magnificent work. Truly lifelike!


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks great! Love it! And color me old school, but I think I'm going to go green with my Monster, too. You've got some nice subtleties going on with the skin tones on yours!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> You've got some nice subtleties going on with the skin tones on yours!


I concur. Your shading and highlighting on the figures and the base look very natural, and I like your color choices. Strong work!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Perfect choices for skin tones. The paint job does an excellent job of pulling the whole scene together. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

clactonite said:


> I pretty much followed the painting instructions from the kit using Vallejo acrylics both airbrushed and by hand. The sofa was a mix of red and mahogany for the leather and yellow ochre/mahogany for the wood which was then oversprayed with mahogany/burnt umber for the dark areas. Toonarmy over on resin illuminati explained the process for the nameplate painting and the colour for the bride was inspired by a mike hill sculpture of Elsa Lanchester.
> 
> Clactonite


I need to try Vallejo paint; I see some beautiful work done with these paints. I am still on the fence about a BW or color version of this kit. Thanks for the information on the other site. Again, fantastic work!


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments chaps. Anyone who hasn't invested yet, go and get one of these kits. It is without a doubt the most fantastic styrene figure kit I have built, well engineered and beautifully sculpted.

Clactonite


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

PS WhittlePlastic,
this is the first time I have used Vallejo and I am very impressed. They seem to have more "depth" of colour than the Tamiya paints I usually use. 
Also, their matt varnish is by far the best I have ever used, flat, even and non yellow. Bloody marvellous stuff.

Clactonite


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent work! I love the flesh work on the Bride!! I'm using that tone on the Monster.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

That is a super sweet build, thanks for sharing clactonite.

~RK~


----------

